# Hotels in Zurich and Munich



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Back from a work trip to Europe and wanted to give a heads up on a few hotels.

The Park Hyatt in Zurich is outstanding. I like the modern design, the location is good and the bar is hopping at night (though beware the Russian prostitues and the stingy pours.) The service put the place over the top and as I was staying at the hotel on my birthday, I was wished a happy birthday by almost every staff memeber I encountered and was given a box of chocolates by a rather fetching memeber of the front desk staff when I checked out. Its a biit pricey but if your expense account allows it by all means make the Park Hyatt your Zurich address.

The Bayerischer Hof in Munich is another story entirely. Why people rave about this hotel is beyond me. The location is good but the decor and style of the hotel and the rooms is gaudy, something that one might have encountered at a "classy" hotel in Moscow in the mid to late 90s. The air conditioning barely cooled the room and the halls reaked of chlorine from the spa area. The concierge screwed up car arranagements and the staff were generally indifferent. At 260 Euro a night, one expects better. Can anyone suggest a hotel in Munichfor next time?

Karl


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Things to do in Munich...*



Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> Back from a work trip to Europe and wanted to give a heads up on a few hotels.
> Can anyone suggest a hotel in Munich for next time?Karl


Karl,

I found this website, it might give you an idea for your next visit...

https://www.muenchen.de/Stadtleben/6941/index.html


----------

